# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Качественный Live Трафик для прямых Crypto/Forex рекламодателей. Базы данных Чарджбек

## minstral32

Лиды Форекс — Горячие лиды. Лиды для финансовых рынков от 10$ штуку.
Качественные лиды приводят к высокой степени конверсии сделок, что, в свою очередь, имеет своим итогом положительный экономический эффект. В компаниях, предлагающих высококачественные лиды, работают эксперты в области онлайн-маркетинга и креативных онлайн-технологий, которые обеспечивают надежное качество каждого лида.
Генерация базы под заказ:
- Трейдеров Bynary Options;
- Потерявших депозит и имеющих негативный опыт (под возвратный платеж - chargeback);
- Открывших дэмо счет и проходивших обучение;
- Инвесторов в ICO проекты;
- Трейдеров рынка криптовалют и других;
- Крауд инвесторов;
- Бады;
- Базы экстрасенсов;
- Клиенты банков.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram leadgeneration @leadgeneration2021
- Онлайн передача лидов с мгновенным уведомлением;
- Поддержка в обработке и советы профессиональных продажников;
- Замена (отбраковка) некачественных лидов;
- Обязательный бонус в 5-10 лидов сверху заказа.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram leadgeneration @leadgeneration2021
- Действуют скидки на покупаемый объем.

----------

